# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  I saw this ripped Norwood 7 at the gym with 2 hot chicks melting over him.

## FlightTL

So, I went to Gold's last night for a cardio/resistance training, and when I go to hit the weights, there was this massive Norwood 7 man....He fully shaved on his scalp and beard...This guys arms were Freaking HUGE and fully defined...his chest and abs were pro bodybuilding proportions...he just calmly and cooly went about his business...fully ripped mind you...

The entire time, two of the hottest 10s were just in love with him...They followed him every he was, and they tried to get his attention in between sets, they were asking for his advice on exercises and they started touching and feeling his biceps...He was just soo cool about it all....And let me tell you these women were smoking HOT and they were just all over him, smiling, complimenting him, touching him, and just Super Hot for him....


I am so happy for him  :Smile:

----------


## Shan

If his head was shaved I'm sure he looked good bald and probably didn't affect him and oozes confidence

----------


## Aames

I don't understand the point of posts like this. You can cite Statham, Diesel, and the shredded guy at your gym all you want; balding is a severe detriment to your appearance. Can you minimize this by having good facial features and a good physique? Certainly, but that can never erase baldness.

----------


## Jay07

Which golds gym? Need to get down there  :Wink:

----------


## tiddlez

If the guy had hair, it would be 4 instead of 2 chicks.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I would argue that being attracted to physically attractive people is actually worse than being attracted to someone because of money.  Financial disagreements (i.e., not enough money) cause almost 2/3 of divorces.

----------


## baldozer

> I don't understand the point of posts like this. You can cite Statham, Diesel, and the shredded guy at your gym all you want; balding is a severe detriment to your appearance. Can you minimize this by having good facial features and a good physique? Certainly, but that can never erase baldness.


 But a well shaped skull can look as good as hair. You must have seen that many people with poor hair, such as afros or grey hair shave their heads to look better or younger.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

agree :Cool:  


> So what? Those women just have a bodybuilder fetish. It's no different than race traitors. Do you really want to be reduced to an object? A bald muscle ball who only appeals to a handful of gym sloots? ***** that.*
> 
> This example is just as bad as the old and tired "_I'll just get rich_". *These aren't the kind of women you want in your life.*
> 
> Being attracted to attractive people = normal, healthy
> Being attracted to someone for a particular characteristic (fetishising) = *sick, twisted, recipe for divorce*

----------


## Shan

> But a well shaped skull can look as good as hair. You must have seen that many people with poor hair, such as afros or grey hair shave their heads to look better or younger.


 you will never look good with a bald head psycho

----------


## Buster

What's the big deal? Haven't you seen a girl who had a less than attractive face but a really fit body?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This post is one of the reasons why I actually consider shaving my head from time to time.  I was never bodybuilder-huge but I was 260 pounds and muscular at one point and could easily achieve that again if I went back on creatine (I'm about 220 right now).  Weight lifting and rock n roll are the 2 "loves of my life" and why I can't stand losing my hair is because of the latter.  However, the Propecia that I'm taking is affecting my ability to build muscle and get good lifts so that's the main reason why I will not commit myself to taking it for the rest of my life (and why I won't get one of those stupid strip transplants).

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Me thinks you don't know what creatine actually does if you think you need it to gain 40lbs.

----------


## zacko92

^ doesn't realise what creatine implies

----------


## Aames

> But a well shaped skull can look as good as hair. You must have seen that many people with poor hair, such as afros or grey hair shave their heads to look better or younger.


 It can look good, as it does in your case. But, it can never look AS good. That's just wishful thinking, friend.




> you will never look good with a bald head psycho


 Baldozer is a beautiful angel sent from heaven. Please do not make fun of him.



> This post is one of the reasons why I actually consider shaving my head from time to time.  I was never bodybuilder-huge but I was 260 pounds and muscular at one point and could easily achieve that again if I went back on creatine (I'm about 220 right now).  Weight lifting and rock n roll are the 2 "loves of my life" and why I can't stand losing my hair is because of the latter.  However, the Propecia that I'm taking is affecting my ability to build muscle and get good lifts so that's the main reason why I will not commit myself to taking it for the rest of my life (and why I won't get one of those stupid strip transplants).


 


> Me thinks you don't know what creatine actually does if you think you need it to gain 40lbs.


 


> ^ doesn't realise what creatine implies


 Please.........stay safe. I had a very bad experience with creatine.

On a cold Friday afternoon, I had come home from school. I had been thinking of the gym all day. I was hungry, didn't have any lunch. In fact, I didn't eat because I spent the money. For the past month I was saving up for something. Something special which I bought at GNC. I was surprised they didn't ask for ID; I was pretty sure the cashier noticed how nervous I was. Anyways, my mom asked my how my day was when I got home, but I ignored her. I have more important things to do. I run to the bathroom and unpack my bag. In my school bag is a white plastic bag from GNC. I open the bag, first removing the receipt and flushing it down the toilet to get rid of the evidence. My heart was racing now. I unpack the creatine monster from the bag.

I wonder what people will be asking me when they see that I will be 50lbs heavier. Should I say I was just eating a lot? I remove the label from the tub and tear it into a thousand small pieces. I flush that down the toilet, too. It is time now. I run up to my room when my mom ask me what I am holding. I panic, sweat drips down my forehead and my teeth chatter. "Mom, it's just for a school project". "What project?" "I don't know mom I just started it!". A tear runs down my cheek. I run upstairs and open the creatine, scooping upservings into a clear water bottle. What have I gotten myself into? I fill it with water and drink it. There is no turning back now. The creatine monster is inside me now, it will control me. What should I do if I die? I cant let my family know about this.

I open the creatine tub and throw it all out the window; a white cloud of mysterious dust sparkles into the wind so graciously. I feel the substance taking control of me; I am now the monster. I walk downstairs, its time to work out; time to get big. Now I worry, I don't want to get too big; people will think I use steroids. I do use steroids. No I don't. Creatine. All I see is the weights now, I am almost downstairs when I hear "Do you want a cookie I just baked". I know I do not have time for this **** now. "No mom I do not want a cookie" I walk in the basement and drop to my knees before the weights, tears running down my cheeks. I turn to the right and look at myself in the mirror. Oh god, what have I done?

----------


## AFye

Its not very comforting knowing that you have to take anabolics and get to ridiculous sizes to be attractive with a bald head. Lots of money+ food more money. etc....

----------


## NotBelievingIt

LOL what the f was that Aames? heh





> ^ doesn't realise what creatine implies


 Pray tell, what does it imply that in anyway whatsoever makes what I said wrong.




> Its not very comforting knowing that you have to take anabolics...


 You don't have to...

----------


## AFye

> LOL what the f was that Aames? heh
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell, what does it imply that in anyway whatsoever makes what I said wrong.
> 
> You don't have to...


 he said bodybuilder proportions. I think you do.

----------


## Proper

Its cause they secretly knew he had money

----------


## drybone

> It can look good, as it does in your case. But, it can never look AS good. That's just wishful thinking, friend.
> 
> 
> Baldozer is a beautiful angel sent from heaven. Please do not make fun of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this 

lololol :Big Grin:

----------

